# He likes to sit on me



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Like the title says, Cable likes to sit on me. Like, put his butt on my chest and just sit there. He'd sit on my face if I let him, but that isn't going to happen.

At bedtime, Allie jumps in, curls up against my side and goes to sleep. Cable jumps up, sniffs around a bit, then lays his head on my chest. Then, I guess when he's too hot he'll mess around a bit, then sit on me. I go with it and fall asleep most of the time and find him curled up on my other side most of the time, or back in the living room on his bed.

Is sitting on something a sign or claiming something or is he just a strange dog?


----------



## nikon22shooter (Dec 5, 2013)

My does the same. One snuggles, one sits literally on top. Just a weird dog IMO haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

My boy is always sitting on top of me he can't stay off of me no matter where I am. I guess it's like a security thing for them .

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

I've been letting my dogs do it since they were tiny little pups. Haven't found a reason to stop them yet. Other than the occasional accidental elbow in the crotch.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if there is should a thing as claiming, so what. i love when my dog
sits on my feet, jumps on the bed with us, lays beside the sofa when
both of us are taking up all of the room on the sofa, jumps on the sofa
with us, claiming is a good thing in my opinion. i claim my dog. why 
shouldn't he claim me or us? claiming, i think that's a part of bonding.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm not worried about it, just curious. I would like to have some insight into his behavior is all. It makes me laugh when he does it, he is so careful and thoughtful about the whole process too. 

Allie seems to think I am a bed unto myself honestly. If I'm in a position where she can lay on me, she will be laying on me(outside of bed, there she snugs up to me). I encourage contact, as it does strengthen the bond.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

enjoy it.




brembo said:


> I'm not worried about it, just curious. I would like to have some insight into his behavior is all. It makes me laugh when he does it, he is so careful and thoughtful about the whole process too.
> 
> Allie seems to think I am a bed unto myself honestly. If I'm in a position where she can lay on me, she will be laying on me(outside of bed, there she snugs up to me). I encourage contact, as it does strengthen the bond.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

It's been reinforced in the past when they are cute little puppies and we hold them and let then fall asleep on us. If you continue to do that kinda thing as they grow up they keep doing it.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl will crawl into my lap and practically climb up me if I let her. That paw in the crotch thing can be *uncomfortable* at times.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

"that paw", you mean the "paws". lol.



MichaelE said:


> Lisl will crawl into my lap and practically climb up me if I let her.
> 
> >>>>> that paw in the crotch thing can be *uncomfortable* at
> times. <<<<<


----------



## 03rangerxlt (Dec 18, 2010)

I've always took this to be pack behavior. The dog knows and loves you as a pack member or pack leader. When my wife and I curl up on the couch to watch TV at the end of the day, its not too long after that both of our dogs are laying on top of us! We're one big happy pack!


----------

